# Flying Stick Elk



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

I had an opportunity to hunt on my friends ranch this weekend out off 41. Elk and Red Stagg were the main targets due to the large amount of feed they are consuming.

This guy was in full pursuit of a cow when he decided to taste the chaffhay I put out. He never got a mouth full before my arrow sent him running. Put the shot right behind the shoulder mid way up and he still ran 400 yds before politly retiring right beside a road. Thank you Mr. Elk for making our job much easier!

This was my first elk. Although he is not the largest, he is going to taste great and the joy of getting him with my bow is hard to describe.

Almost got a shot at a huge fallow and audad, just couldnt seal the deal! Fantastic weekend!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*U LUCKY DOG, CONGRATS...*


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

good animal.. Congratulations.


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

congrats on your first red stag  thats actually a stag and not an elk, but its all the same

Your buddy needs to sell some hunts for those things


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

what makes it a stag vs an elk?


----------



## CrimsonTideGuy (Sep 8, 2010)

Isnt a Stag a type of deer? Ex: Red Stag


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Since red stag and elk cross breed and both animals are present on the land it may be a cross. On the hoof it looked much more like an elk than a red stag! If its a stag it is more impressive.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

It could be a cross, but it has a lot more of the elk characteristics. Congrats on the kill!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm not sure what it is but I bet it's going to taste good lol.

Good job.

TH


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Lucky lucky! Congrats


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very nice red elk.. LOL.. I think its an elk...congrtas


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure, he might have alittle bit of both in him. In the first picture I'd say he's 100% red stag but the second picture his face and ears look like an elk. Red stag have longer hair than elk do, especially in the neck area. Plus red stag are darker in color and dont have the tan/buckskin color hair like elk do. Plus the last two points are forked which is what young red stag do before they start getting their "crowns".

congrats either way, thats a cool trophy especially with a bow


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Elk*

Hey Aggie, congrats on a great animal. Whatever it is, looks like lots of meat and a great mount. Where about on 41? We drive 41 all the way and always drool when we see a stag or an elk. Gotta get one one day.
BB


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That is cool....Can't wait to show the kids.

SR!


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

We were off Snodgrass Rd, 7 or so miles past the jerky stop! My buddy is going up with his son this weekend and I will be joining him with my oldest boy.


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Great bow kill! Very nice animal.

Spittin image of a reg stag IMHO, but could be a cross- happens alot. 

Have had red stags on a place I hunt for over 10 years. 
That animal looks like a twin of how the younger red stags look on the place. Many have very typical 'elk looking' 5x5 or 6x6 frames when young- say 3-4 yrs old. The older they get, the more the crowns developed. We have taken a few huge stags, and one in particular looked just like your animal when he was young. He was a monster 10x10 many years later. 

Have any sika deer on the place?
Red stags will also cross with sika deer- really ruins the rack on those deer. Seen it happen personally- place I hunt has dang sika's too. 

Please pass along pictures of your next trophy's out there. Thanks for sharing, and best of luck hunting the rest of the season!


----------

